# LL Bean Guarantee, how does it work?



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I just purchased a red cotton, button down cardigan from LL Bean and while I was in the process of ordering my father came over to me and asked about their Guaranteed. You Have Our Word. policy. A few days earlier my mother had told us about an article she had read in a magazine about how the author's college roommate years ago had returned a jacket he had bought three years earlier because something on it had broke. Several weeks later, he received the same jacket, brand new, in the mail completely free of charge. Because of that story he wanted to know if he could return his old jacket he had bought about five years ago for a new one, because he was no longer satisfied with it. Does anyone know how the LL Bean guarantee works or has had any experience with it?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a backpack from LL Bean. After a few years the backpack was fraying at the seams and a few of the zippers had broke. Actually, it had really taken a beating. I sent it back to them and shortly after I recieved a brand new backpack. I would assume that if it could be easily fixed they would fix it. The replacement backpack was not exactly the same as the old one, but rather the current model which had minor changes in the trimmings. I am not familiar with refunds.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Easy to find:

https://www.llbean.com/shop/returns/index.html?nav=ftbar


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

*Pushing the envelope?*

How about "I have a jacket I purchased from Bean about 9 years ago, and while it has served me well, a button recently came off and the zipper seems to be a bit sticky. Also, the style is not really _now_ and the color is also dated. I can't say that I am really 100% satisfied anymore, though I was up until about six months ago. I assume that LL Bean will give a full-refund or replacement. Right?"


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Their guarantee is legendary.

A few years back they had to crack down because executors and bulk shoppers at estate sales were cleaning out the attics and garages of recently deceased avid, lifelong LLB customers and shipping literally truckloads of stuff back to Freeport with requests for cash "refunds."

But other than that special circumstance of blatant, large-scale guarantee abuse, they will give a no-questions-asked refund or replacement for just about anything--including items that fail for any reason.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

A world beyond fleece said:


> How about "I have a jacket I purchased from Bean about 9 years ago, and while it has served me well, a button recently came off and the zipper seems to be a bit sticky. Also, the style is not really _now_ and the color is also dated. I can't say that I am really 100% satisfied anymore, though I was up until about six months ago. I assume that LL Bean will give a full-refund or replacement. Right?"


I agree. Sound's like the OP friend is pushing it here. Just *pay* for a new coat already.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

If its a style color thing, I don't see why they'd replace it.

By that logic, LL Bean would never sell anyone a second coat.

The key is to stick with classics - not fads.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like LL Bean would be ok with the return. If you are unsure, you should give them a call.

For those of you that think this is wrong, remember that this is policy is built into their price structure. You are paying for this service, so you might as well use it if applies. I know I am sometimes frustrated with a purchase after the fact (BB I am looking at you), and appreciate a liberal return policy.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

J.Marko said:


> Looks like LL Bean would be ok with the return. If you are unsure, you should give them a call.
> 
> For those of you that think this is wrong, remember that this is policy is built into their price structure. You are paying for this service, so you might as well use it if applies. I know I am sometimes frustrated with a purchase after the fact (BB I am looking at you), and appreciate a liberal return policy.


While i appreciate (and reward) stores with great return policies (see Costco, BB, LL Bean), there is a world of difference between returning something that was use, not abused, and broke/wore out before its time and returning somehting that you've abused or used for some 5-10 years and, as a result, it's worn out.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

smujd said:


> While i appreciate (and reward) stores with great return policies (see Costco, BB, LL Bean), there is a world of difference between returning something that was use, not abused, and broke/wore out before its time and returning somehting that you've abused or used for some 5-10 years and, as a result, it's worn out.


Well, I suppose what is appropriate in that circumstance is between you and LL Bean.

The OP said his father wanted to return a coat purchased 5 years ago that he is not satisfied with. He doesn't say why. It is possible he hasn't much worn the coat since he got it because it never fit well, or something didn't work well or whatever. I know that has happened to me - I order something, it doesn't fit and then sits around for years. If the company is willing to take that return (with full disclosure, of course), then I don't understand why anyone would have a problem with that.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

J.Marko said:


> If the company is willing to take that return (with full disclosure, of course), then I don't understand why anyone would have a problem with that.


No problem at all. I just have never taken their guarantee to extend to a decision where after 10 years you don't like it any longer because of the style / color.

If they take it back, well, that's great but I wouldn't condemn Bean or say they didn't honor their guarantee if they weren't willing to make such an offer.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

When I was much younger, we would take a family trip up to Freeport and spend the 11AM-Midnight hour on a bench at Bean's right near the return area just to watch with horror/entertainment the items that came back for exchange/refund. I remember seeing Maine Hunting Shoes that looked 40 years old being returned because an eyelet gave way. I've always taken the view that if an item gave me years of expected or exceeding expectations service, then, for me, that's enough and I would never return the item. On rare occasions, I have had items that hadn't held up - a bookpack that developed a significant hole/tear in its first year of use, a flannel shirt that developed a hole in the collar after only a few wears, etc., where I have used the return policy.

My all-time favorite Bean item is a pair of University Lounger penny loafers that Bean no longer sells unfortunately. They were leather double-soled penny loafers in cordovan color that maintained an incredible shine and were resoled and reheeled by me several times over a 15 year wear period. When it was time for them to meet their maker, I boxed them with a note of thanks for years of service, recounted their longevity, and sent them off to Beans so that they could receive a decent burial. Bean's contacted me shortly thereafter, thanked me, and told me that my story is not unique insofar as returning items "home" as a thank you. They also offered me a pair of their then-current single soled penny loafers and I indicated that I was not seeking a replacement and I declined. If they ever brought that penny loafer back (a la Norwegian Sweater), then I'd be first in line!


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

WillisGeigerFan said:


> I've always taken the view that if an item gave me years of expected or exceeding expectations service, then, for me, that's enough and I would never return the item.


Thanks for your beautiful story and for your insight. I really enjoyed your outlook on the longevity and personal meaning that one builds up owning a garment for many years. Also, thanks to every one else who responded to my thread. I can see that LL Bean's satisfactory guarantee is everything they say it is and they will, no questions asked, accept any LL Bean product for a full refund or exchange no matter how it has dissatisfied you. Personally I would only exercise the guarantee if my LL Bean product was defective, didn't fit right or had broke and looked tattered early in it's life. Even though an LL Bean customer has every right to return an object that they are no longer satisfied with because of color or style, I think that is an abuse of their generous satisfaction policy and somewhat penny-pinching.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

My wife and I are taking a trip to Portland in September and I am so excited that Freeport is only a 20 minute drive away. I cant wait to get me a new pair of Maine Hunting Boots in Bison Brown from their original home!!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

One of the first things I learned when I worked in marketing was that an absolute satisfaction guarantee is worth more in terms of customer trust, relationship-building, and repeat business (the pot of gold at the end of the trust-and-relationship rainbow) than it will cost in terms of occasional abuse by the less-than-totally-scrupulous out there. Bean has been a leader in this. 

They also have an excellent system (devised not by Leon L. but rather by a bunch of Harvard MBAs) for systematically gathering customer feedback in order to improve their products. 

I've been using an LLB knapsack for travel (it's my carry-on) and fitness walking (I load it with sandbag weights) for about 8 years now. Thinking I might want to give it away to Salvation Army and upgrade to something with a waistbelt plus a chest strap to hold the shoulder straps in place, I shopped a nearby LLB store for their new knapsacks recently. I'm continuing to use the old knapsack for now as it's still going so strong, but I was very impressed with how much thought the company seems to have put into improving the ergonomics of their packs over the last few years--and without jacking up prices.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Over the years I've made a lot of purchases from LL Bean, several of which have long since worn out and been replaced with similar items from LL Bean. An old pair of Maine Hunting boots wore out and were discarded after 10 to 12 years of hard use. Dry rot destroyed the uppers, as a result of my storing them in a hot garage over many summers. I didn't return them but, did replace them with another pair of Old Maine Hunting boots and a pair of their Old Maine Hunting mocs. A similar cycle has happened with flannel shirts, canvas hunting pants, a canvas jacket and a couple of winter coats...things wear out after extended periods of use and we replace them with Beans current offerings of the same. But, we have yet to feel the need to return a single item for a refund or replacement!


----------



## Frog in Suit (Mar 27, 2007)

I have or have had many,many, things from LL Bean over the years (shirts of all kinds, parkas, hats, boots, shoes, socks, chinos, belts, snowshoes, doormats, cat beds, a red union suit, you name it...) through mail order at first and now from Freeport as our younger son goes to summer camp in Maine. I have always found them a pleasure to deal with. Only two summers ago, I bought a new field watch to replace my old, fifteen year-old one which had just given up the ghost.

Just the fact that the return policy exists (and that the folks in Feeport are so pleasant --and often in my, ahem, age group) makes one trust them, hence more business!

Frog in Suit


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thirty years ago I bought some stuff by mail and paid by check, overpaid actually. They immediately sent me a refund check, of which two things stood out:

1. It was the most beautiful check I'd ever seen, about three times the size of a normal check with with a colorful scene of the Maine woods (ah, check my location).

2. It was for one-cent. ​


----------



## weckl (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm from the East coast and I've been to the store in Maine, and yes, they take things back that are ancient. Their products basically have a lifetime guarantee. I can't remember what the item was, but my mother once sent them something that was several years old and was sent a replacement, no questions.

Most companies, if sent an item by a consumer, will replace it simply because the consumer bothered to pay for shipping and go through the trouble of sending it; it's easier for them to simply replace it than argue with the customer. I've had positive experiences with Ralph Lauren and Bally in this regard (I had legitimate reasons). But L.L. Bean takes it to another level.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

I had to resurrect this old thread and tell you of my recent experience with LL Bean's 100% guarantee.

I purchased a pair of LL Bean Hunting boots, now called the Bean Boot, in *1974*. (Maybe this should have been in the buy it for life thread). I've had the boots resoled twiceand late last year they needed to be resoled again.

I emailed customer service to see if they could resole with a wider width. Evidently, with age, my feet just like other parts of me have become wider. They said they could and gave me an address to where I could ship the boots.

We never discussed what the charge would be for this.

The resoled boots were returned to me this week along with new inner soles andlaces and a no-charge invoice.

I called and said that wasn't my intent when I returned them as the boots are over 40 years old I wasn't expecting this to be done for free and I had paid for the 2 other resolings. After a few back and forths with me insisting on paying and the CSR insisting it wasn't necessary&#8230;I won.

The bill with tax came to $41.70 and well worth it.

This is why I've been buying from Bean since the 1970's.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I was in the Freeport store several years ago and, like one of the posters above, was seated near the return counter. It was shortly before the start of school in September and a woman presented four book packs to return. They had benn used and abused by her kids during the previous school year and she was turning them in for new bags. I was amazed that anyone would have the nerve to do that but she didn't have any problem exchanging them.


----------



## Armandzadza (Nov 20, 2014)

As a Mainer, I can contribute to this discussion 

My father-in-law is semi-retired and works a couple of months a year for Bean's around the Christmas rush. He's seen items from the 1980's hanging by a thread returned for a full refund or exchange. The guarantee is the best in the business.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Armandzadza said:


> As a Mainer, I can contribute to this discussion
> 
> My father-in-law is semi-retired and works a couple of months a year for Bean's around the Christmas rush. He's seen items from the 1980's hanging by a thread returned for a full refund or exchange. The guarantee is the best in the business.


Good to know. I have a pair of blucher moc's that developed a hole long before their time that I've been meaning to return for at four years now and have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Walter Denton said:


> I was amazed that anyone would have the nerve to do that...


Everyone has their own issues, but I would like to think that my dignity would be a little more valuable than four book packs.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Everyone has their own issues, but I would like to think that my dignity would be a little more valuable than four book packs.


Some people are sociopaths.


----------



## NatW (Jan 21, 2015)

I've had to use this guarantee a couple times and no quibbles. They will refund the postage for whatever you sent them too. 

I would really love to see some of the more the spurious claims they must receive. Spaghetti stains, Shetland sweaters shrinking in the dryer, soles of shoes wearing out after five years, etc.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Bean is not alone in this guarantee or the abuse of it. I was once making a return to Costco, when the woman in front of me returned a half eaten chicken from the week before stating it was not good. She received a full refund, no questions asked.

To assuage some guilt many may feel, the companies do get the benefit of their goodwill in increased sales, and then can further write off returns as a loss. So don't think this policy isn't profitable in the long run. I'm not advocating abuse of the system; but no foul, no harm.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

The satisfaction guarantee is what built Beans. The first item Leon Leonwood ever sold were his Maine Hunting Shoes, which he offered with a satisfaction guarantee. His initial model was not good and they leaked, leading him to have to replace almost every pair of boots he sold. He nearly went bankrupt doing so, but the resulting product was of such good quality that he had made many customers for life. 

One thing to consider: Beans doesn't do much in the way of repairs anymore, so if you do return an old item today you are almost certainly going to get a brand new replacement item. And in most cases this new item will be much lower quality than your original, so the value of this exchange may not be all it seems.


----------



## NattyGreene (Oct 22, 2014)

I've held them to it when something truly didn't hold up like it should have. A pair of pajama pants ripped (not the seam, but the fabric itself) after only a few months, the hem of a t-shirt came out and unraveled the first time I washed it, and I wore holes in the soles of a pair of slippers after a year of use. I opted for store credit because there were some other things I wanted.


----------

